
Show HN: Ratemydorm.com - jedcaluag
https://ratemydorm.com/
======
jedcaluag
Hey everyone, this past month I built the website RateMyDorm.com - think
RateMyProfessors but for dorms. You can read reviews from other students and
filter through dorms based on rating, amenities, or class year. When I was a
freshmen at Boston U, I wondered why there was no resource to read dorm
reviews. Thanks to quarantine, I finally got around developing it and I'm
hoping this can grow to a platform that will be helpful to college students
everywhere. If you can help contribute, please check out the site and rate a
dorm you've lived in! Thanks.

~~~
ciabattabread
> When I was a freshmen at Boston U, I wondered why there was no resource to
> read dorm reviews.

Back in the day, this resource was called the school newspaper and its annual
special section on the housing lottery. Oh, and asking your friends.

And if you’re a pre-frosh, you got a randomly selected room - you learn about
your paper-thin walls, hot radiators, and too-small sinks at the same time as
your fellow neighbors -- it’s part of the experience.

~~~
godzillabrennus
Part of the explosion in college costs has been the development of student
housing. It’s insane how nice some college housing is for undergrad.

When I started at a state school in 2003 we had dorms built in the 60’s that
resembled the architecture of the Soviet Union and came equipped with
elevators that literally stopped mid floor that you’d crawl out of.

When I finished they were tearing those down as they opened glass and steel
modern high rises.

~~~
hopfscotch
Stony Brook University?

------
niekmaas
Is there any validation that the user is actually from the selected college?
It seems I can write a review about a random dorm just by selecting it. What
about using the student’s .edu email address to validate the submission? Just
a validation code in the email should be enough. Good luck on the launch
though!

------
imedadel
In an alternative universe, this is how Airbnb would've started.

It's a pretty good website though. Are students in the US going back to school
during the summer? Here (Tunisia), we're going back next week.

~~~
quickthrower2
Yes you could also start a book of faces this way.

------
zoidb
Looks really nice and congrats on the launch! I would probably add a social
login or some barrier for anonymous submissions since it will probably collect
spam submissions. I noticed you have to approve every submission but it
probably won't scale very well if it gets more popular.

------
shrutipathak
Looks pretty good and super handy. You can actually rule this space with SEO
itself.

------
shsachdev
Looks cool man!

Slightly related, parody website I made: ratemyroommate.io

